# Spears or Halberds?



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Which choosing what weapons to go for your basic Infantry regiments which do you prefer go for? Spears and fight in 2 ranks or Halberd and get +1 strength?

The reason I ask is that I know a couple of armies get this option and was just wondering what the preferance is?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Usually, the options will also provide for a Hand Weapon/Shield combo as well. This is what is considered to be the most effective, as keeping troops alive and not giving up easy combat resolution points will be the goals of most block unit commanders.

Spears are awesome when used defensively, and your opponent plays into your hands, but will often not be considered as effective as HW/S troopers. The Halberdiers are nice if the extra strength really makes that much of a difference, but as most troops will be relatively weak anyway, the points cost adjustment isn't worth it.

Either way, you will be trading longevity for either more, or better, dice rolls.


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

If your going to switch from HW and S and you have the choice i think it would depend on what unit it is for. If they already have a good save then I would say halbards. If they have a high STR i.e 4+ then i would go with spears for the extra attacks. 

As a lizardman player it's and either or situation not a choice


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

I usually will field both, using Halberdiers as support for my Spearman blocks. This will nomally keep my opponents Hvy Calvary on their side.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So is that a 2:1 ratio your using or something different?


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

You bet 1 Spearman block positioned slightly ahead flanked on each side with Halberd units.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So your playing Empire?


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

Jacobite said:


> So your playing Empire?


Yes occasionally, ref. my post on how many Armies do you have. But I also use this tactic with my Brettonians, as I play them more as peasants than as Knights.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

So why do you prefer whole units rather than Detachments?

Sorry for all the questions, I'm just quite interested in the thoughts behind it.


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

It's a numbers game, units pose a double threat. In support of each other they will usually outnumber in combat. Also if my opponent concentrates his/her shooting and magic on them to reduce their size. They are not picking on my shock units before they reach their lines.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

As a High Elf player, my outlook is a little different. My spearmen fight in three ranks, but are at a disadvantage when they charge since they fight with one fewer rank at the same initiative count as if they were charged. I like to support my Spearmen with units of Phoenix Guard, which can hit the flanks or engage heavier units that the spearmen might not be able to handle easily. S4 is ideal (or, as ideal as polearms go) for fighting cavalry, as well-- if you have to put a stop to heavy cav that comes with a 1+ or 2+ armor save, you've got a slightly better shot at cutting through with the halberds.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

halberds. i find the extra strength is more usful then 2 ranks attacking.


----------

